# Food photos needed!



## bbqpitstop (Apr 25, 2009)

This is why you're fat.


www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


Just check out these pics. Lots of fatties, and you can add your own with the possibility of ending up in a book!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 25, 2009)

Alot of original idea's in there to use towards a unique smoke idea; but The Cornhole Fatty just ain't right .....


----------



## rivet (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, bud. All my grillin' and smokin' and barbecuin' is lean, mean and completely healthy for you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any extra fat drips down away from the food. The fact that I'm addicted to- as my lovely wife says- "greasy pork on pork on pork" when she means to say "fattie" has nuttin' to do with it.

Fat is flavor, I say!

(Some of those meals are obscene, though  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Thanks for reminding me of the link!!


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats just nasty


----------



## morkdach (Apr 26, 2009)

i posted the 1 lb burger


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 26, 2009)

What a great site.  Everything on there looks amazing.  Said they've got a book deal.  Hope it includes recipies!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 14, 2009)

It's fattie heaven alot of good ideas there. I actually thought the fattie would rank higher.


----------



## cheech (May 14, 2009)

I gained 10 pounds just looking at many of those.

Great ideas.

Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## geek with fire (May 14, 2009)

I dig the deep fried Cadberry Egg, but I fell out of my chair when I saw the bacon wrapped french toast Stone Hinge.  That's my kind of thinking right there.


----------



## spirit deer (May 14, 2009)

The horseshoe sandwiches were featured on an episode of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives.  Most of that stuff doesn't even look good, but the creativity is interesting.


----------



## sixpack (May 14, 2009)

I could go for some of these

*




*
*The Homewrecker*
*A fifteen inch deep-fried hot dog topped with jalapeños, habanero chili sauce, coleslaw, diced tomatoes and a mound of cheese.*


*




*
*The Thunderdome*
*Three stacks of bacon, sausage, elk meat, onions and cheese between tortillas all topped with sour cream, two fried eggs and scallions.*



*Good looking grub.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## fire it up (Jun 11, 2009)

Wanted to bump this back up to the top.
There is a dish someone recently posted there, Kentucky Nachos...interesting, it does have pp on it though.

http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 11, 2009)

*FAT* - *F*lavor *A*nd *T*enderness!


----------

